# Yunnan Baiyao (Paiyao)



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry that you and Jordie face this awful disease. 

Many of our members have experience with cancer and with yunnan baiyao. One thread that describes it's impact is here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html. There is a lot of valuable information in this thread about how to care for an aging dog with cancer. It's also one of the best love stories you will ever read.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for the thread--I must've missed that one in my search.

Jordie had a better day today. It's pretty hot here so he lounged in A/C comfort most of the day. other than another bout of bleeding at 3:30 this morning, he's been almost "back to normal" the rest of today. Hope this continues.


----------



## KW812 (Aug 5, 2015)

Scott, I'm so sorry to hear about your Jordie's condition... we're in the same boat with our Jax. (We've been having him treated at PVS-EC on Camp Horn Rd. in Pgh) We just started the Yunan Baiyo also. They told us of another supplement too, which is what brought me here. (Looking for a less expensive alternative.) It's called I'm-Yunity. Here's the link if you want to read/talk to your vet!

http://www.imyunityfordogs.com/


----------

